
Ask HN: What projects and blog posts should I make to get a job? - gakpuchi
I have a weak resume (many short jobs, the only long running jobs are non-technical) so I&#x27;m doing hobby projects to try to beef up my job applications.<p>What kind of projects do companies look for when evaluating a candidate? What will help me get a foot in the door?
======
calebkaiser
I think it can be helpful in this situation to work backwards, starting with:

\- What type of jobs do you want to get? This can be extremely general (web vs
mobile), or more specific (a particular industry, for example). \- What are
the most important skills/popular technologies for those jobs? You can figure
this out by browsing job listings. \- What projects/blog posts could you build
that A. Interest you and B. Incorporate those technologies/skills?

It sounds like you're applying for more junior roles. In this case, your
interviewer is not going to be vetting your example projects to see if you
built a market-ready application. They want to see that you generally know
what you're doing and have some relevant experience.

